# Can't get chat to work



## chef_boy812 (Aug 28, 2008)

hello,

I tried to load up chat it won't go.

it wants a user name and password, but when I enetr it it asks again.
I tried logging out and still nothing.

any help?
Thanks, cool guys on now i want to chat with.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 28, 2008)

i am fowarding this onto the pips that can help


----------



## wutang (Aug 28, 2008)

I have seen a couple of the responsed be that the chat doesn't recognize your "premier member" status. The moderators can fix this.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 28, 2008)

Michael-problem taken care of-enjoy the chat room!


----------



## flash (Aug 28, 2008)

I told Piney, Real Men don't chat


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 28, 2008)

would you rather shot the sh**.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 28, 2008)

no, i would rather choose to SHOOT it..........LOLOL


----------

